# Picks a Kit from "User" keep resetting to All Repost



## ylaworld (Jun 2, 2020)

When I audition a sound from a 3rd party omnisphere pack, it keeps resetting to the "All" category of my User directory.
Every. Single. Time.

Every. 

I have gone to the Omnisphere settings and turned off progressive loading, browser sync, and category sensitive attributes since I don't know what they mean and I thought it would help, lol. Didn't work. I tried to call them but it is past hours now.


Hope someone can help, thanks. 

Reposted.


----------

